# Was ist dran an den Anglerweisheiten?



## hexe1501 (20. Mai 2008)

gleich zum Anfang, ich bin hab keine Ahnung vom Angeln, fang ja auch grad erst an... nun kenn ich mittlerweile viele Angler bei uns, und jedesmal, wenn man sich trifft, hört man, wann man angeln gehen kann und wann ni... 
ich meine das Fische bei vorherigem Unwetter schlecht beißen, dass ist mir ja klar... 

Aber ich jetzt folgendes gehört:

(1)Zwei tage und nächte vor und nach vollmond fängt man nix oder kaum was...

(2)Wenn der Wind aus Osten kommt, fängt man auch nix...

Ist da was dran oder nur Gerede?


----------



## moardin (20. Mai 2008)

*AW: Was ist dran an den Anglerweisheiten?*

Das ist so eine Sache...
Viele Angler schwören auf diese Weisheiten. Allerdings konnte ich persönlich noch keine großartigen Unterschiede feststellen, was meine Fänge angeht.
Da ich aber unter chronischem Zeitmangel leide und deshalb nicht so oft ans Wasser komme, kann es bei mir auch damit zusammenhängen...
Die Geschichte mit den Mondphasen kann ich mir aber durchaus vorstellen, weil sich ja auch andere tiere am Verlauf der Sonne und des mondes orientieren (sollen).


----------



## Tommi-Engel (20. Mai 2008)

*AW: Was ist dran an den Anglerweisheiten?*

Vergiss diese Weisheiten am besten sofort wieder.
Die Fische kennen sie nämlich auch nicht...:m


----------



## nExX (20. Mai 2008)

*AW: Was ist dran an den Anglerweisheiten?*

hi, 
wie moardin schon sagt, könnte etwas an der geschichte mit den mondphasen drann sein! wobei wir auch schon fische bei vollmond gefangen habe!
ich persönlich habe auch schon fische bei ostwind gefangen, bin aba auch bei ostwind schneider geblieben. ob es jetzt nun wirklich am ostwind lag, kann ich nicht sagen!

deine aussage, dass fische nach einem unwetter schlecht beißen, muss ich zurückweißen! ich selbst habe die erfahrung gemacht, dass sie gerade nach einem unwetter unwarscheinlich gut beißen! an einem sehr regendurchwachsenen tag, wo es wirklich wie aus eimern schüttete, fingen wir immer nur fische in den regenpausen! jeden fisch und wir fingen immerhin 8 stück!
ich denke aber, wenn sich das wetter zu sehr auf den wasserstand auswirkt könnte dort auch schon etwas daran sein!

mfg armin


----------



## hexe1501 (20. Mai 2008)

*AW: Was ist dran an den Anglerweisheiten?*

Und was für 'Weisheiten'gibt es an denen wirklich was dran ist?;+


----------



## 5836tobias (20. Mai 2008)

*AW: Was ist dran an den Anglerweisheiten?*

bei ostwind speziell fang ich in der oder eigentlich immer super!!! Und jeder kennt bestimmt auch die Sternstunden beim Zander angeln kurz vor oder nach bzw. bei Vollmond!!


----------



## moardin (20. Mai 2008)

*AW: Was ist dran an den Anglerweisheiten?*



hexe1501 schrieb:


> Und was für 'Weisheiten'gibt es an denen wirklich was dran ist?;+



Wie gesagt: Das kann man nicht sagen, weil man das halt nicht 100%ig belegen kann. Man könnte höchstens von Beißtendenzen sprechen...


----------



## nExX (20. Mai 2008)

*AW: Was ist dran an den Anglerweisheiten?*

noja gibt schon paar weisheiten!

-nicht jeder angeltag ist fangtag
-nur wer angelt fängt auch fische

usw! *g*

ich denke nicht, dass man aufgrund von wetter od sonstigen sagen kann ob heute nun ein fisch beißt od nicht!
fische sind ja auch keine roboter, die programiert wurden, wann sie nun beißen dürfen und wann nicht!

vllt gibt es umstände, die etwas weniger fangerfolg mitsich bringen, aber generell kann man nicht sagen, wann was beist und wann nicht!


----------



## hexe1501 (20. Mai 2008)

*AW: Was ist dran an den Anglerweisheiten?*

Aber das die Fische, bei nem starken Wetterumschwung ni so richtig wollen, das stimmt doch oder? Weil letztes Wochenende war ja die Temperatur von einem Tag zum nächsten Mal so um 10, 15 Grad gefallen, und da ging bei uns gar nix... Und wenn wir bei Regen angeln waren haben wir auch so gut wie nie was gefangen, immer bloß bei schönem Wetter...

Oder ist das bloß Einbildung? Weil bei schönem Wetter sitzt man ja doch schon mal länger, wie als wenn es aus Eimern schüttet...


----------



## GiantKiller (20. Mai 2008)

*AW: Was ist dran an den Anglerweisheiten?*

''Die Schnur muss nass sein.''

diese weisheit stimmt definitiv...


----------



## hexe1501 (20. Mai 2008)

*AW: Was ist dran an den Anglerweisheiten?*

na das is ja klar :m


----------



## Karpfenfreund (20. Mai 2008)

*AW: Was ist dran an den Anglerweisheiten?*

Ich halte von weisheiten überhaupt nichts


----------



## nairolf (22. Mai 2008)

*AW: Was ist dran an den Anglerweisheiten?*

Ichhab oft schon von dem Spruch gehört "fängst du morgens ein Barsch ist der ganze Tag im Arsc*"(siehe Signatur)
Davon kann ich nur sagen stimmt defenitiv nicht^^.Obwohl ich 3mal morgens einen kleinen Barsch gefangen habe und danach nix meher.
Ich hbae auch schon öfters morgens einen Barsch gefangen, aber dann waren sis o groß das ich sieh mit genommen habe.Und danach hab ich immer weiter gefangen.Dann hab ich mir gedacht, wenn ich morgens Barsche fange die ich mitnehem fang ich weiter und wenn ich morgens Barsche fange die ich zurück schmeiße fang ich nix meher.




Aber ist natürlich völliger schwachsinn


----------



## nExX (22. Mai 2008)

*AW: Was ist dran an den Anglerweisheiten?*

huch, lesen strengt manchmal wirklich an!!!:c


----------



## Fishscout (23. Mai 2008)

*AW: Was ist dran an den Anglerweisheiten?*



nairolf schrieb:


> Ich hbae auch schon öfters morgens einen Barsch gefangen, aber dann waren sis o groß das ich sieh mit genommen habe.Und danach hab ich immer weiter gefangen.Dann hab ich mir gedacht, wenn ich morgens Barsche fange die ich mitnehem fang ich weiter und wenn ich morgens Barsche fange die ich zurück schmeiße fang ich nix meher.


Das is mir auch schon passiert aber bei uns sagt man, dass die Fische sich weitersagen, wo ein Angler ist. Natürlich nur wenn die Fische vom Haken los kommen.


----------



## WickedWalleye (23. Mai 2008)

*AW: Was ist dran an den Anglerweisheiten?*

Eine Anglerweisheit die bei mir *absolut niemals* zutrifft:

"Ist der erste Fisch ein Barsch, ist der ganze Tag im Ar..."

Wer hat sich denn bloss einen solchen Unsinn ausgedacht??? |kopfkrat


----------



## Gunnar. (23. Mai 2008)

*AW: Was ist dran an den Anglerweisheiten?*

Moin,

Mit dem Wind ist das sone Sache:

Kommt der Wind von Norden - ist der Angeltag verdorben.

Kommt der Wind von Osten - lass die Angel rosten.

Kommt der Wind von Süden - bist du nie zufrieden.

Kommt der Wind von Westen - beißt der Fisch am besten.

Bei Gewitter stehn die Fische Kopf.
Ich hab im Gewitter noch nie gut gefangen. Andere werden wenns donnert ganz unruhig , haben sie doch gerade dann gut Erfolge gehabt.

Vollmond:
In 8 von 10 Fällen hab ich beim Aalangeln in dieser Zeit nur Pleiten erlebt. Beim Karpfenangeln dagegen hatte ich bei Vollmond wahre Sternstunden.

Luftdruck:
Ist der Luftdruck unter Tausendzehn  - kannst du gleich nach Hause gehn.
Das bewahrheitet sich bei mir regelmäßig.

An diesen Weißheiten ist immer was drann. Wer viele Angeljahre hinter sich hat wird das bestätigen können. Aber Gott sei Dank gibt es auch genügend Ausnahmen zu diesen Weißheiten.


----------



## Pinn (24. Mai 2008)

*AW: Was ist dran an den Anglerweisheiten?*



Gunnar. schrieb:


> ...
> An diesen Weißheiten ist immer was drann. Wer viele Angeljahre hinter sich hat wird das bestätigen können. Aber Gott sei Dank gibt es auch genügend Ausnahmen zu diesen Weißheiten.



Habe auch schon einige Angeljahre auf dem Buckel, aber sehe das trotzdem etwas anders. 
Angelerfolg hat viel mit Motivation zu tun und wer zeitweise mental nicht so gut drauf ist, wird meistens Schneider bleiben, egal woher der Wind bläst oder wie voll der Mond ist. 
Aber dann greifen die sogenannten Anglerweisheiten. Es geht ja schließlich darum, den eigenen Mißerfolg plausibel zu begründen.

Man sollte sich nicht durch sogenannte Anglerweisheiten entmutigen lassen. Meine Angelfreunde und ich haben diese Woche trotz Wind aus Nord und Ost sehr gut gefangen, egal ob morgens, mittags, abends oder nachts. In Stillwassern und kleinen Flüssen mit Tide. Wobei in Tide-Flüssen noch nicht einmal geklärt werden konnte, ob auflaufendes oder ablaufendes Wasser besser ist. Gebissen haben sie immer (Zander, Brassen, Güster, Karpfen).
Gruß, Werner


----------



## Gummischuh (24. Mai 2008)

*AW: Was ist dran an den Anglerweisheiten?*

Hast Du den Stock Zuhaus vergessen, dann wirds auch nix mit Fische essen:g


----------



## Gunnar. (24. Mai 2008)

*AW: Was ist dran an den Anglerweisheiten?*

Hi Werner,


> Habe auch schon einige Angeljahre auf dem Buckel, aber sehe das trotzdem etwas anders.
> Angelerfolg hat viel mit Motivation zu tun und wer zeitweise mental nicht so gut drauf ist, wird meistens Schneider bleiben, egal woher der Wind bläst oder wie voll der Mond ist.
> Aber dann greifen die sogenannten Anglerweisheiten. Es geht ja schließlich darum, den eigenen Mißerfolg plausibel zu begründen.


 
Andere Erfahrungen , andere Meinungen , andere Ansichten ........... alles normal und logisch. Und das immer ne passende Aussrede gesucht u. gefunden wird stimmt auch!!
Nur mit der Motivation da hab ich meine Probleme. Mißerfolg bleibt Mißerfolg auch wenn ich diesem hochmotiviert entgegen geangen bin.



> Man sollte sich nicht durch sogenannte Anglerweisheiten entmutigen lassen.


Eine ganz wichtige  und vorallem richtige Aussage!! Aufgeben wird nicht und von vorherein schon garnicht!!


Wenn nur das Wetter umschlagen würde .Hier beißt zZ. nichts. Woran das wohl liegen mag??*LOL*


----------



## Karpfencrack (24. Mai 2008)

*AW: Was ist dran an den Anglerweisheiten?*

ich sag dir mal was zu 90% aller fälle geschieht:

der fisch beist bei mir immer dann wenn ich am:Klo,weit entfernt,beim essen, bei dem kauf neuer maden für die stippe,wenn auf der stippe etwas beisst (die ich sowieso nur mit hab um mir die zeit bis zum erhoften karpfen zu verkürzen) und bzw. oder ich  mit etwas anderem beschäftigt bin.


----------



## Chani04 (24. Mai 2008)

*AW: Was ist dran an den Anglerweisheiten?*

Ich hab noch ne ganz andere Meinung....
Die Fische juckt es nicht ob es Vollmond ist oder Windig ist oder ob der Luftdruck tief ist....
Wenn Du die richtige Angelmethode am richtigen Gewässer mit dem Richtigen Köder oder Futter hast und dann auch noch zufällig einen Angelplatz erwischt hast wo grade Fisch steht, dann beißen die Fische auch.
Ist Deine Montage falsch oder Du fischst mit dem falschem Köder dann beißen sie nicht, meiner Meinung nach spielt es dann auch keine Rolle, ob es Vollmond ist oder sonst was.
Übrigens wird es immer Menschen geben die Dir sagen werden: Ich fange da zu den Zeiten nichts und genauso viele andere werden Dir sagen: Ich fange da immer Haufen weise.

Wichtig ist eigentlich nur: Für den Fisch auf den Du Angeln willst das geeignete Takle zu haben (mit ner Pilkerrute auf Rotauge wird nicht viel laufen als doofes Beispiel), das auf die Fische die Du fangen willst angepasste KÖder/Futterauswahl und ne halbwegs gute Stelle und Ausdauer.
Der beste Angler hat Tage wo er als Schneider nach Hause geht, dafür hat er auch wieder rum Tage wo er zu Hauf fängt.
Wirst Du selber aber alles noch erleben und Dir Deine eigenen Erfahrungen sammeln.

LG
Germaine


----------



## Alcedo Atthis (25. Mai 2008)

*AW: Was ist dran an den Anglerweisheiten?*

@ Hexe1501
Ich habe nur eine Weisheit, und die hat sich immer wieder bewahrheitet.
Wenn ich zu Hause bleibe, dann bleib ich garantiert Schneider.
Soll heißen, kümmer dich nicht um irgendwelche mal gehörten Anglerweisheiten, wenn du wegen Ostwind nicht angeln gehst, kannst du auch nichts fangen.
(womit auch diese Weisheit sich bewahrheitet hätte)


----------



## Tommi-Engel (25. Mai 2008)

*AW: Was ist dran an den Anglerweisheiten?*



Gunnar. schrieb:


> Aber Gott sei Dank gibt es auch genügend Ausnahmen zu diesen Weißheiten.


 
Deswegen beachte ich sie auch gar nicht mehr.#d




Alcedo Atthis schrieb:


> Ich habe nur eine Weisheit, und die hat sich immer wieder bewahrheitet.
> Wenn ich zu Hause bleibe, dann bleib ich garantiert Schneider.


Genauso siehts aus.#6


----------



## Pikepauly (25. Mai 2008)

*AW: Was ist dran an den Anglerweisheiten?*

Ich gehe in der Zeit in der die Raubfische "auf" sind, fast jeden Abend mit der Spinnrute um mein Hausgewässer. Und eines habe ich anhand meines Fangbuchs sicher festgestellt.
Bei stark zurückgehenden Temperaturen lässt die Bissfrequenz stark nach und auch die Aggressivität der Fische, beim Beissen auf meine Kunstköder sinkt.
Kann aber woanders ganz anders sein, mein See ist im Schnitt nur 2 Meter tief.


----------



## Pinn (25. Mai 2008)

*AW: Was ist dran an den Anglerweisheiten?*



Gunnar. schrieb:


> Hi Werner,
> ...
> Nur mit der Motivation da hab ich meine Probleme. Mißerfolg bleibt Mißerfolg auch wenn ich diesem hochmotiviert entgegen geangen bin.
> ...



Moin Gunnar,
höchste Motivation allein bringt keinen Fisch, da hast du recht!#h

Aber wer seine Gewässer kennt, wird die Angelstelle, den Angelköder oder die Angeltiefe wechseln, wenn er nach 2 Stunden nix gefangen hat. Oder er zieht komplett mit Angelgeschirr um.

Angler, die weite Wege scheuen, sind  meistens im Nachteil, weil sie nur leicht erreichbare und deshalb auch überfischte Stellen beangeln.

Gruß, Werner


----------



## antonio (26. Mai 2008)

*AW: Was ist dran an den Anglerweisheiten?*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> Ich gehe in der Zeit in der die Raubfische "auf" sind, fast jeden Abend mit der Spinnrute um mein Hausgewässer. Und eines habe ich anhand meines Fangbuchs sicher festgestellt.
> Bei stark zurückgehenden Temperaturen lässt die Bissfrequenz stark nach und auch die Aggressivität der Fische, beim Beissen auf meine Kunstköder sinkt.
> Kann aber woanders ganz anders sein, mein See ist im Schnitt nur 2 Meter tief.



so ist es 
ich glaube schon,daß es gewisse einflüße auf das beißverhalten gibt.aber es macht immer die kombination veschiedener faktoren
in bezug auf bestimmte gewässer aus.
wer also für seine gewässer ein fangbuch führt, mit möglichst vielen daten, dürfte nach einem längeren zeitraum und dessen auswertung einige vorteile haben.
nur einzelne sachen zu berücksichtigen wie windrichtung usw und das noch gewässer- und jahreszeitunabhängig bringt nichts.

gruß antnio


----------



## Pinn (26. Mai 2008)

*AW: Was ist dran an den Anglerweisheiten?*

*@Pikepauly und antonio*

Das mit den Wassertemperaturen kann man sicher für viele Fischarten pauschalisieren, weil Fische wechselwarme Tiere sind und ihre Körperfunktionen mit sinkenden Temperaturen langsamer werden. Dabei darf man aber nicht vergessen, dass der optimale Temperaturbereich für jede Fischart anders ist!

Karauschen zum Beispiel vertragen relativ hohe Temperaturen, schätze bis 25 Grad, bei denen andere Fische schnell kippen würden. Am wohlsten fühlen sie sich nach meinen aquaristischen Erfahrungen bei Wassertemperaturen um die 18 Grad. 

Rutten und viele Salmoniden lieben eiskaltes Wasser. Bei der Vorzugstemperatur der Karauschen gingen sie schnell zugrunde.

Karauschen dagegen legen sich bei niedrigen Temperaturen (10 Grad, niedriger bin ich selbst bei Minusgraden im Aquarium in meiner unbeheizten Gartenhütte nie gekommen wegen der Abwärme der Umwälzpumpe) in strömungsfreien Bereichen mit dem Bauch auf Grund und halten sich selbst bei Fütterung bedeckt. Wenn aber 'ne Futterflocke direkt auf ihr Maul zutreibt, schnappen sie trotzdem zu.

Sicher spielt auch die Sauerstoffsättigung des Wassers eine Rolle. Und die kann im kalten Wasser erheblich größer sein als im warmen Wasser. Je kälter das Wasser, umso mehr Gase können im Wasser gelöst sein.

Hochinteressanter Teilaspekt des Themas. Anglerweisheiten sind keine Weisheiten mehr, sobald sie mit persönlichen Erfahrungen belegt und an wissenschaftlichen Hintergründen gemessen werden können. Dann sind sie nur noch Erfahrungen anderer Angler, die man sich zunutze macht oder ignoriert. Oder "teils teils". 

Gruß, Werner


----------



## zanderzone (27. Mai 2008)

*AW: Was ist dran an den Anglerweisheiten?*

Aal bei Vollmond = *******!
zander bei Vollmond = Gut!

Kommt immer drauf an, auf welche Fische Du angeln willst!

Und Ostwind ist bei Friedfisch angeln nicht so gut! Hat sich schon sehr oft bei mir bestätigt! Habe aber auch bei Westwind nicht immer gut gefangen ;-)

Aber, wer nicht angeln geht, der fängt nix!

Also, würd ich da nichts drauf geben, außer bei Vollmond auf Aal! Kannste knicken!

mfg
zanderzone


----------



## Denni_Lo (27. Mai 2008)

*AW: Was ist dran an den Anglerweisheiten?*

Langfristige empirische Untersuchungen haben bei mir nur eine einzige Weißheit zu gelassen:


> Wen ich nicht am Wasser bin bleibe ich Schneider, so einfach ist das.



es war egal von welcher Seite der Wind kam – ich habe Weißfisch gefangen
es war egal ob Vollmond war – ich habe Aal gefangen 
es war egal ob + 30°C im Schatten waren – ich habe Zander um 12:00 Mittags im Flachwasser gefangen, sogar auf Spinner
usw...

Sicher sind genug Tage dabei gewesen wo ich Schneider blieb, aber es war nichts dran was auch nur Ansatzweise die Weißheiten bestätigen konnte. Ich habe die Erfolglosen Tage immer gründlich analysiert und bin in den meisten Fällen zum Schluß gekommen das in den meisten Fällen ich selbst schuld war (gibt auch Tage wo ich es mir selbst nicht erklären kann warum), meistens war es eine Kombination aus verschiedenen Teilen die ich falsch gemacht hatte, bzw falsch gewählt hatte.

Das wichtigste: warum nahm der Fisch gerade meinen Köder. Ich kenne genug Angler die sich darüber überhaupt nicht im klaren sind warum.

Ich empfehle jedem sich mal darüber Gedanken zu machen warum man den überhaupt den Fisch gefangen hat. 

war es die Montage 
war es der Köder 
war es die Köderführung
war es die Tageszeit
war es der Platz
usw...

Alles Faktoren die bedacht werden müssen und auf einander abgestimmt werden sollten.


----------



## Donnerkrähe (27. Mai 2008)

*AW: Was ist dran an den Anglerweisheiten?*

Hallo,
Ich geb auchma meinen Senf dazu:
zu der Wiesheit: Weht der Wind aus Osten, lass die Haken rosten.
An unserem Vereinssee scheint das zu stimmen. Bei mehreren Vereinsangeln bei Ostwind sind von 40 Anglern kein Fisch gefangen worden. das kommt mit einer Regelmäßigkeit vor, dass ich es nicht mehr für Zufall halte.

Die Weisheit ,Ist der erste Fisch ein Barsch, ist der ganze Tag im Arsch' kommt aus em Stippangeln. Wenn sich kleine Barsche am Angelplatz breit machen, kommen keine Rotaugen, etc. mehr, weil die Großen Barsche diese vom Platz halten. 

Gruß,

Moritz


----------



## zanderzone (28. Mai 2008)

*AW: Was ist dran an den Anglerweisheiten?*

Kommt der Wind aus Osten, mögen die Fische das beste Futter nicht kosten ;-)
und
Kommt der Wind aus Nord, dann bleib vom Wasser Fort!!

So viel dazu!!!


----------



## hexe1501 (28. Mai 2008)

*AW: Was ist dran an den Anglerweisheiten?*

jetzt seh ich gar ni mehr durch...#q

gibt es nun bestimmte zeiten wo man glei daheim bleiben oder ni?


----------



## Geraetefetischist (28. Mai 2008)

*AW: Was ist dran an den Anglerweisheiten?*

Ja gibt es. Die Zeit wo schon eis auf dem Wasser ist, dieses aber noch nicht trägt. Da kann man getrost zuhause bleiben.

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## Gunnar. (28. Mai 2008)

*AW: Was ist dran an den Anglerweisheiten?*



> Ja gibt es. Die Zeit wo schon eis auf dem Wasser ist, dieses aber noch nicht trägt. Da kann man getrost zuhause bleiben.


Da kann man gleich die nächste Weißheit draus basteln:
_"Ist erst Eis auf dem Wasser welches nich trägt , kannst du zu Hause bleiben - von früh bis spät!"_


----------



## Tommi-Engel (28. Mai 2008)

*AW: Was ist dran an den Anglerweisheiten?*



Gunnar. schrieb:


> _"Ist erst Eis auf dem Wasser welches nich trägt , kannst du zu Hause bleiben - von früh bis spät!"_


 

Die Geburtsstunde einer neuen Weisheit #6 :vik:

Und ich bin dabei...


----------



## nemles (28. Mai 2008)

*AW: Was ist dran an den Anglerweisheiten?*



Gunnar. schrieb:


> _"Ist erst Eis auf dem Wasser welches nich trägt , kannst du zu Hause bleiben - von früh bis spät!"_



Gunnfuzius, der Mann der Angelweisheiten. #h


----------



## Gunnar. (28. Mai 2008)

*AW: Was ist dran an den Anglerweisheiten?*

*Danke  - Danke  -  Danke!*

Aber Holger hat die Urheberrechte.Ich bin bloß ein unbedeutender Versschreiber...........


----------



## Karpfenkilla@tobi (28. Mai 2008)

*AW: Was ist dran an den Anglerweisheiten?*



zanderzone schrieb:


> Kommt der Wind aus Osten, mögen die Fische das beste Futter nicht kosten ;-)
> und
> Kommt der Wind aus Nord, dann bleib vom Wasser Fort!!
> 
> So viel dazu!!!



Weht der Wind aus Westen, kannst die Rute ohne Fisch testen. |supergri

Also nur bei Wind aus Süden, oder Windstille angeln gehen.


----------



## antonio (29. Mai 2008)

*AW: Was ist dran an den Anglerweisheiten?*



Pinn schrieb:


> *@Pikepauly und antonio*
> 
> Das mit den Wassertemperaturen kann man sicher für viele Fischarten pauschalisieren, weil Fische wechselwarme Tiere sind und ihre Körperfunktionen mit sinkenden Temperaturen langsamer werden. Dabei darf man aber nicht vergessen, dass der optimale Temperaturbereich für jede Fischart anders ist!
> 
> ...



deswegen hab ich ja gesagt die verschiedensten fakoren und nicht nur die wassertemperatur.
hierbei auch nicht nur wetterfaktoren sondern auch zeit ort angelart usw.
wenn man sich hierzu aufzeichnungen macht über nen längeren zeitraum(was eben ein bischen arbeit macht),kann man schon vorteile daraus ziehen.
abweichungen von diesen "regeln" sind natürlich immer möglich.
"die ausnahme bestimmt die regel"

gruß antonio


----------



## Rebe (29. Mai 2008)

*AW: Was ist dran an den Anglerweisheiten?*

Der Thread ist herrlich amüsant :m

Bei uns erzählen auch die "Alten" immer den Spruch mit der Ostluft ..... ich probiere es trotzdem immer wieder egal wo der Wind herkommt.

Man muss nur das Wetter ein wenig beobachten und kann sich dann mit Technik und Fangplatz darauf einstellen, wie einige meiner Vorredner auch schon bestätigen.

Die Regel IST: Es gibt keine Regel #6


----------



## hexe1501 (29. Mai 2008)

*AW: Was ist dran an den Anglerweisheiten?*

mmh also das mit dem ostwind kann ja fast gar ni stimmen... mein freund war gestern angeln und hat nen 67er aal gefangen...:vik:
 dabei soll ja momentan ostwind gar nix gehen...


----------



## gringo92 (29. Mai 2008)

*AW: Was ist dran an den Anglerweisheiten?*



hexe1501 schrieb:


> mmh also das mit dem ostwind kann ja fast gar ni stimmen... mein freund war gestern angeln und hat nen 67er aal gefangen...:vik:
> dabei soll ja momentan ostwind gar nix gehen...



den aal hat er bestimmt im ruecken gehakt 
ne aber ich glaube nen bissl was ist da dran das bei ostwind die fische nicht beißen


----------



## hexe1501 (29. Mai 2008)

*AW: Was ist dran an den Anglerweisheiten?*

ne der hatte richtig gehakt... und das kurz vor feierabend :q

wobei es gestern bei uns regelrecht stürmisch war, trotz knallender sonne


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (29. Mai 2008)

*AW: Was ist dran an den Anglerweisheiten?*

das einzige was stimmt,ist
NUR, DER seinen  KÖDER IM WASSER  anbietet,der FÄNGT..........


----------



## Quappenjäger (29. Mai 2008)

*AW: Was ist dran an den Anglerweisheiten?*



Dorsch888 schrieb:


> das einzige was stimmt,ist
> NUR, DER seinen KÖDER IM WASSER anbietet,der FÄNGT..........


 


|good:,   so sieht das aus!!!!


----------



## Rebe (29. Mai 2008)

*AW: Was ist dran an den Anglerweisheiten?*



Dorsch888 schrieb:


> das einzige was stimmt,ist
> NUR, DER seinen KÖDER IM WASSER anbietet,der FÄNGT..........


 
...zumindestens Fische


----------



## slowhand (29. Mai 2008)

*AW: Was ist dran an den Anglerweisheiten?*

Meine Weisheit:

Die Schnur muß naß sein!
Sonst fängste garantiert nix... Alles andere halte ich für Quatsch. Wenn Du Zeit hast, geh' angeln! Bleibt man zuhause, weil gerade Vollmond ist, Ostwind herrscht, wir unter 1010hPa Luftdruck haben, oder, oder, oder, wann will man dann überhaupt noch los?!
Zum Thema Vollmond: Beim letzten war ich mit einem Kumpel an der Ems los. Dazu noch steifer Ostwind... Ergebnis des Angeltrips: 2 Schuppenkarpfen, 1 Schleie von 43cm, 1 Aal mit 70cm, schöne Brassen, Barsche und eine Güster. Soviel dazu...


----------



## Tommi-Engel (29. Mai 2008)

*AW: Was ist dran an den Anglerweisheiten?*

Hier sind die einzigsten Weisheiten, an die ich glaube...:m

Man kann ruhig blöd sein, man muss sich nur zu helfen wissen.
(Mein Lebens Motto)

Dem Fisch ist es egal was das auf dem Tackle steht, der beißt oder beißt nicht.

Eine Köder der nicht im Wasser ist, fängt nichts. / Wer nicht angelt, fängt nichts.

Ein kluger Mann widerspricht seiner lieben Frau niemals .Er wartet , bis sie es selbst tut.​ 
Geht nicht, gibt´s nicht.

Wer bis zum Hals in ******** steht, sollte den Kopf nicht hängen lassen.

Es gibt schlimmeres als alt zu werden... Nicht alt zu werden.​ 
Nehmt das Leben nicht so ernst, ihr kommt auf keinen Fall da lebend raus.​


----------



## Pikepauly (29. Mai 2008)

*AW: Was ist dran an den Anglerweisheiten?*

Nach dem Angeln ist vor dem Angeln!


----------



## Breamhunter (29. Mai 2008)

*AW: Was ist dran an den Anglerweisheiten?*

Kräht der Hahn auf dem Mist, ändert sich das Wetter oder es bleibt so wie es ist :q


----------



## vermesser (10. Juni 2010)

*AW: Was ist dran an den Anglerweisheiten?*

Ich möchte das Thema nochmal aufgreifen, da es bei uns in den letzten Tagen erstaunlich schlecht beißt. Hab mich gestern mit einem älteren Angler unterhalten und der brachte mir gleich drei Begründungen:

1. Wenn der Rotdorn blüht, geht nix...warum wußte er nicht, es sei aber so.

2. Das Wasser ist zu klar, da geht nie was?

3. Die Fische seien im Tiefen?

Da ich eigentlich vom Fluss komm und jetzt zwangsläufig im See angel, wie steht Ihr zu solchen Weisheiten? Im Fließwasser konnte ich selten eine solcher Regeln bestätigen...
Irgendwie ist das doch unlogisch...das Wasser wird warm, was sollen die Fische im Tiefen...klares Wasser...na gut, aber Aale angelt man eh im dunklen...und Barsche stört sonst nichtmal ein Ankertau von Stahlvorfach...aber Hardmono und ne 25 durchsichtige Mono? Das mit dem Rotdorn lass ich mal außen vor, bezieht sich wahrscheinlich mehr auf die Jahreszeit.


----------



## Rebe (10. Juni 2010)

*AW: Was ist dran an den Anglerweisheiten?*

Moin,

man könnte jetzt wieder dumme Sprüche bringen wie: "Gegen Abend ist mit zunehemender Dunkelheit zu rechnen" oder "Nachts ist es kälter als draußen". Fakt ist das an allen Weisheiten und Bauernregeln irgend ein Quäntchen Erfahrung bzw Beobachtung dran ist.

zu 1. Kann ich nix sagen

zu 2. Sage ich immer, Fisch die man sieht fängt man nicht und das bei klaren Wasser die Montage entsprechender "unsichtbarer" sein sollte ist ja logisch.

zu 3. ist Frühsommer je nach Gewässerart, ja eher die obere Waserschicht wärmer und je nach Fischart sie sowieso unterschiedlich stehen. Einfach mal die tiefen ausprobieren.

Fazit: Alles trifft zu und auch nichts :q


----------



## Balaton1980 (10. Juni 2010)

*AW: Was ist dran an den Anglerweisheiten?*



vermesser schrieb:


> 1. Wenn der Rotdorn blüht, geht nix...warum wußte er nicht, es sei aber so.
> 
> 2. Das Wasser ist zu klar, da geht nie was?
> 
> 3. Die Fische seien im Tiefen?




1. kann ich nichts zu sagen, bzw. denke das es den fischen ziemlich am ar..h vorbeigeht ob dat dingen blüht

2. wunderbar - hecht und barsch beissen bei diesen verhältnissen wie der teufel an unseren gewässern 

3. wenn du schon weißt das sie tief stehn dann angel doch auch im tiefen 


ich will jetzt nicht behauptet das an keiner anglerweißheit was dran ist, ich lass mich allerdings nur schwer von aussagen überzeugen wie z.b. 2. "das wasser ist zu klar" - hab einfach schon zu gute erfahrungen bei solchen verhältnissen gemacht.

meine meinung ist einfach das des anglers leben bezüglich des fanges nicht immer ein zuckerschlecken ist.

es gibt eben tage oder auch mal wochen da geht an bestimmten spots (die sonst eigentlich genial sind) einfach mal gar nüscht :c
 das muss man dann nicht immer gleich auf irgendeine weißheit schieben oder sich gar selbst eine zusammenreimen.

einfach hinnehmen, an sich und seiner technik etwas feilen und weitermachen - der erfolg stellt sich immer ein, beim einen früher beim andren später


----------



## vermesser (10. Juni 2010)

*AW: Was ist dran an den Anglerweisheiten?*

Ja, ich sehe das eigentlich auch so, daß an solchen Regeln eher nix dran ist...schließlich fängt man durchaus auch bei Ostwind und eigentlich "regeluntypischen" Bedingungen. Allerdings sind alle meine bisherigen Erfahrungen am Fluss entstanden.

Was mir halt zu denken gibt ist, daß seine Einschätzung und meine Erfahrungen der letzten Tage passen.

Das mit dem Rotdorn reim ich mir so zusammen, daß es für ne bestimmt Jahreszeit steht...und zu der Zeit halt viel Brut im Wasser ist oder das Wetter sehr wechselhaft...

Klares Wasser...ja gut, irgendwas ist immer ne...etwas feiner angeln sollte das durchaus kompensieren...

Und im Tiefen ist ja immer relativ...ich hab mir schon tiefere Stellen und Rinnen gesucht, aber selbst da ist nichts los...


----------



## Andal (10. Juni 2010)

*AW: Was ist dran an den Anglerweisheiten?*

Wenn verschiedene Pflanzen blühen, sagt das aus, das bestimmte Jahreszeiten erreicht sind. Dann ist auch bei einigen Fischarten ein bestimmtes Verhalten zu beobachten. Beim Raps zieht der Hornhecht an die Küsten, beim Rotdorn sind Temperaturen erreicht, wo die Vielzahl der Friedfische mit dem Laichen anfangen. Man muss also kein Testfischen machen. Es genügt der Blick in Feld und Flur. Laichen die Weißfische, beißen sie schlecht, aber der Aal ist sehr aktiv. Etwas später dann werden Raubfische vermehrt auf sehr kleine Spinnköder besser reagieren, als auf Badelatschen... jedenfalls im großen und ganzen.

Diese ganzen Spruchweisheiten haben zwar keine gesetzmäßigen Verbindlichkeiten zu bieten, aber sie sind Ausdruck einer uralten Erfahrung.

Ostwind. Wir leben in einer Zone vorwiegend gemäßigter Westwinde. Das prägt auch die Strömungen und Temperaturen unserer stehenden Gewässer. Dreht der Wind nun plötzlich auf Ost, kehrt sich die Strömung, oder sie stagniert wenigstens. Zudem ist Ostwind, weil kontinental, auch deutlich kühler. Das wirkt sich aufs Beissverhalten aus, weil natürliche Nahrung nicht mehr an den üblichen Plätzen zusammengetrieben wird, oder weil sich Fischschwärme vorübergehend in tiefere Schichten zurückziehen. Aber egal welches Wetter auch herrscht, es muss nur wenigstens drei Tage alt sein, dann lassen sich wieder Regelmäßigkeiten ableiten.

Vollmond. Seine Leuchtkraft bedingt, dass sich Kleinstlebewesen nach der Wasseroberfläche orientieren und ihnen dementsprechend auch die größeren Glieder der Nahrungskette folgen. Bei Vollmond beißt es nicht schlechter, nur eben nicht direkt auf dem Grund.

Klares Wasser erhöht die Fluchtdistanzen. Und so weiter und so fort. Lediglich der Spruch mit dem Barsch als erstem Fisch des Tages ist Unfug, blanker Unfug. Selbst wenn beim ersten Wurf nur ein kleines Bärschlein beißt, weiß ich sicher, dass der Platz nicht so schlecht sein kann. Denn im Gefolge kleiner Barsche sind auch immer größere Räuber zu finden, man muss sie nur noch überlisten. Aber das liegt dann nicht mehr am Bärschlein, dem Wetter, oder dem Wind, sondern nur noch an mir und meinen Fertigkeiten!


----------



## vermesser (10. Juni 2010)

*AW: Was ist dran an den Anglerweisheiten?*

@ Andal: Danke, das klingt alles recht logisch und nachvollziehbar...das würde erklären, warum Aale nicht beißen (auf Laich fixiert), warum wenig Aktivität zu sehen ist (am Laichen) und weshalb allgemein wenig beißt.

Ist es normal, daß derartiges an Flüssen nicht oder weniger zu beobachten ist?


----------



## vermesser (10. Juni 2010)

*AW: Was ist dran an den Anglerweisheiten?*

Hmm...und generell ist das im Stillwasser ausgeprägter als im Fluss oder wie? Ich hatte so´ne Probleme bisher nämlich nicht und hab mich nicht um sowas gekümmert.


----------



## Andal (10. Juni 2010)

*AW: Was ist dran an den Anglerweisheiten?*

In Flüssen hat der Wind deutlich weniger Einfluss auf das Beissverhalten, als in stehenden Gewässern. Sieht man mal vom Posenfischen ab, wenn der Wind in Stromrichtung weht; das ist die Hölle.

Bei fließenden Gewässern hat der Wasserstand und die Temperatur eine viel größere Macht. Wobei ein mäßiges Sommerhochwasser durchaus Erfolg versprechen kann und die gleiche Wassermenge im Herbst/Winter das pure Gift bedeutet.

Leider, oder vielleicht auch zum Glück, gibt es keine starren Regeln, es wäre ja auch zu langweilig, würde man seinen Erfolg immer im voraus absehen können. Und nicht nur das, man würde anglerisch auf der Stelle treten. Es spornt eben nicht so sehr an, wie der Mißerfolg, den wohl jeder gerne vermeiden möchte!


----------

